# Osteen at his best



## ~~Susita~~ (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r03IphXh1dI


----------



## dcomin (Jul 16, 2007)

Now THAT's perfect! I wish I had thought of it! Thanks for posting this... you brightened my day!


----------



## dcomin (Jul 16, 2007)

Now here is a sickening look at the REAL Joel Osteen...

[video=youtube;MfwYU2pmWYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfwYU2pmWYQ[/video]

Not sure what he meant? How 'bout THIS one?

[video=youtube;vPeYUXuuRUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPeYUXuuRUM[/video]

Even Larry King can see that if Joel REALLY believes what he says he believes about Jesus, then anyone who doesn't believe that is going to hell! But I guess it's impossible to make such statements and remain the king of the "positive" gospel.


----------



## jsup (Jul 16, 2007)

That man makes me sick. He's an apostate.


----------



## sotzo (Jul 16, 2007)

Math teacher to a young Osteen: Joel, what does 2 + 2 equal?

Young Osteen: Well gee whiz Miss Jones...I believe the answer is 4, but I really can't say for sure...

Math teacher: Can't say for sure?

Young Osteen: I don't think we should go around saying "2 + 2 = 4" or "2 + 2 = 7" or "2 + 2 = my big wheel with big tassles on the handlebars"...I just know that my math book told me it was 4 and I also counted it out on my fingers and 4 is what I believe the answer is...

Math teacher: Something tells me you're going to be the leader of famous infomercials one day little Joel. 

Young Osteen: Gee whiz Miss Jones...thanks a whole lot! (Bell rings) I gotta run now...mom and dad said they'd be here at 3, 5:30, 6:25 and 10 o'clock to pick me up for my teeth cleanin'!

Math Teacher: Er..which time?

Young Osteen: Whichever one you want Miss Jones...whichever one you want...bye!


----------



## jsup (Jul 16, 2007)

sotzo said:


> Math teacher to a young Osteen: Joel, what does 2 + 2 equal?
> 
> Young Osteen: Well gee whiz Miss Jones...I believe the answer is 4, but I really can't say for sure...
> 
> ...



I love it!!!


----------



## calgal (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

\


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it just me or is Osteen very similar to Frank Spencer of Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em fame?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 17, 2007)

jsup said:


> That man makes me sick. He's an apostate.


I listened to it at work and nearly throw up. I think they should have a smiley throwing up.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 17, 2007)

sotzo said:


> Math teacher to a young Osteen: Joel, what does 2 + 2 equal?
> 
> Young Osteen: Well gee whiz Miss Jones...I believe the answer is 4, but I really can't say for sure...
> 
> ...



 you got some serious talent there.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 17, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


>


perfect


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


>


----------

